# Liberty Haze, OG Kush, and Sour Diesel



## SensiStarFan (Aug 18, 2012)

Barney's Farm Liberty Haze
Cali Connections Larry OG Kush
Cali Connections Sour Diesel

...Well I haven't been by in a while because I have been so busy (I know, that is a poor excuse).  Today is day number 49 of flowering for the girls.  I germinated a small number of seeds of each of the above 3 strains so keep this in mind.  Germinating 5 seeds of a strain is not a good sample size so take this report as you will.  I ended up with 2 females of OG Kush and Liberty Haze (only strain of the 3 that is feminized) and 3 female Sour Diesel girls.  
  At 7 weeks both of the Liberty Haze females (8-9 week strain) look like mid grade  They appear eactly the same.  There is plenty of bud formation but a lack of trichs.  1 of the Larry OG Kush females (8 week strain) looks ok.  It looks like a poor man's version of my namesake. The other Lary OG Kush female looks literally amazing.  I want to go nuts every time I look at it.  2 of the 3 Sour Diesels (9-10 week strain) looks good, but the other one looks RIDONCULOUS.  My entire grow area smells like the sour diesel, I can not notice the smells of the other 2 strains unless I bend down and sniff the hell out of them.  When examining the buds I believe the Larry OG looks better at this point, but there needs to be an extra week or 2 for flowering for the Diesel.  I am still holding on to a clone of all 7 females, but I believe I am going to end up with the best of the OG Kush and the best of the Diesel.  
  I REALLY hope to be able to get some pics up soon.  Please feel free to respond to this post and call me weak for not posting pics, it will motivate me to get them done.
  At 7 weeks of flowering I can definitely say that Cali Connection needs to be respected and appreciated.  I am seeing some of the best buds I have ever grown.

-SSF-


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 18, 2012)

:ciao::48: Good to see you back


----------



## tastyness (Aug 19, 2012)

Only doing as you ask and providing a little motivation

ostpicsworthless:

Looking forward to seeing them.  I've got Blue City Diesel and West Coast Diesel in my grow, just getting ready to go into flower.  Lots of pics in my GJ.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, come on Sensi, you know we need pics.  Lol. I'm looking forward to seeing them.  Stay safe.


----------



## sawhse (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey man I have to agree with that statement, so far I have grown the Larry and the sour and they have been awesome. big yields and great smoke!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Aug 19, 2012)

I got a few pics of the 2 Larry OG Kush today.  I am trying to figure out a new camera so hopefully I can get some better shots up later once I figure it all out.  The first 2 pictures are of the better Larry OG pheno.  The 3rd is from the one that doesn't show as many trichs.  This one is also showing a lot more red hairs at this point (they are in day 50 of flower).







-SSF


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 19, 2012)

You got some sparkally ladies.  Well done.  Is sparkally a word.  LoL  either way..


----------



## SensiStarFan (Aug 22, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> You got some sparkally ladies.  Well done.  Is sparkally a word.  LoL  either way..


 
Thanks powerplanter! Just 3 more days to go!

-SSF


----------

